# Beans for Americano ?



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Hi All,

I thought I would venture into some online roasters and wondered if there were any specific beans (whether generally or from specific roasters) you would recommend for a black Americano (ie no milk) created with an espresso machine.

I particularly like medium bodied, smooth coffees with either a chocolatey or a fruity taste. I have tended to stick to Colombian beans but happy to experiment.

Had a great Americano the other day at one of the Sacred coffee shops in London. I asked about the beans they used and all they said was they are their own Arabica beans (which they sell but the packs were a few weeks old in the shop).

I have looked on the Has Bean site and the Guatemala Finca Cuidad Vieja Los Jocotales Honey Red sounded interesting as does the Rave Mocha Java Blend - would these make a good black Americano.

Recommendations ?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I tend to drink Americanos and whilst I don't want to sound like a broken record 200 degrees Brazilian Love Affair is by far the best I've had. I've had raves signature blend and currently working through Hasbeans starter pack but still prefer 200 degrees.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> I tend to drink Americanos and whilst I don't want to sound like a broken record 200 degrees Brazilian Love Affair is by far the best I've had.


just started my 1kg bag of *Brazilian Love Affair, it's bloody lovely.*



*
*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/5xC676


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Kyle T said:


> I tend to drink Americanos and whilst I don't want to sound like a broken record 200 degrees Brazilian Love Affair is by far the best I've had. I've had raves signature blend and currently working through Hasbeans starter pack but still prefer 200 degrees.


Who sells it Kyle T?


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's the link...https://200degs.com/shop/coffee/brazilian-love-affair

https://200degs.com/shop/coffee/brazilian-love-affair


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I only drink americano or pull shots into the water if I like the crema but do add a bit of milk. I'd say try any bean you like the sound of and the main variable will be the amount of coffee you need to use. Darker roasts may need less - or have when I tried different roasts of the same bean. Getting the flavours mentioned may mean departing from the usual Xg in with 2Xg out. That variation can also be used to adjust to taste.

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

frustin said:


> Here's the link...https://200degs.com/shop/coffee/brazilian-love-affair


Its £25 a kilo......

They have cafe's in Nottingham, Leeds, Brimingham, Leicester etc etc.

Despite all the hipster marketing It's a brazil , south amercian ,robusta mix , which alot of places do , probably alot cheaper.

In my experience you can really taste the robusta in it, big "kick"


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Its £25 a kilo......
> 
> They have cafe's in Nottingham, Leeds, Brimingham, Leicester etc etc.
> 
> ...


bubble has been burst









what do you recommend for a good robusta? what i love about it is the thick gloopy way it pours. it's quite dark and i like the taste as well.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Think I had a really gloupy one from Redber coffee


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> Think I had a really gloupy one from Redber coffee


what was it called?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Let me go look, can't sorry loads of help that haha Not sure if it was Kenya bora which is not Brazilian, no help


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

frustin said:


> bubble has been burst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I buy 1000 espressos from Espresso Services in Glasgow, £8/kg, that has robusta in it and being honest I'm not that keen on Robusta but the coffee delivers crema in spades and is pretty good in milk based drinks.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> Let me go look, can't sorry loads of help that haha Not sure if it was Kenya bora which is not Brazilian, no help


was it the kenya bora? please could you look?


----------

